# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ηχεία 5.1

## navigator0

Πωλούνται δύο ηχεία Sony (μοντέλο SS- XB80V) τεσσάρων δρόμων με πολύ δυνατό και καθαρό ήχο. 
Τα ηχεία είναι πλήρως λειτουργικά με πολύ λίγη χρήση σε σχέση με την ηλικία τους (αγοράστηκαν το 1999). 
Μαζί πωλούνται και δύο μικρά ηχεία (μοντέλο SS-SR8 :Cool:  και το κεντρικό ηχείο (μοντέλο SS-CN8 :Cool:  για surround ήχο 5.1 μαζί με τα καλώδιά τους.
Το στερεοφωνικό Sony (μοντέλο HCD-XB80AV) περιλαμβάνει ενισχυτή, ραδιόφωνο, κασετόφωνο και CD player που δέχεται 5 CDs. Όλες οι είσοδοι και οι έξοδοι φαίνονται στη φωτογραφία (Σημείωση: στο στερεοφωνικό δεν λειτουργεί το διπλό κασετόφωνο (ίσως είναι κάτι απλό για επισκευή για κάποιον που ξέρει). Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στο Internet αναζητώντας τα συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα που αναφέρονται. 
Πωλούνται όλα μαζί ή ξεχωριστά μαζί με το αυθεντικό τηλεχειριστήριο και την κεραία AM.

----------

